# C.L. First Fishing Herf



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Me ,Jitzy and Evp(Pete) decide to try a little Fluke (Summer Flounder) fishing and smoke out on my boat today-Weather was perfect Butthe fluke were not cooperating-Minimum 20.5 inches(a sizable fish)-So we smoked some stogies and caught a load of cocktail blues instead

We had enough quality Sticks on board to sink the boat--Jitzy hit me and Pete with AF Masterpieces (huge) and Oliva MB I (find those if you can)--I hit Jitzy with a Padron 64 Diplomatico and Pete with a Davidoff Winston Chequers--Pete blew my ass up with an anejo and can't remember what Joe got--Oh yeah Joe also planted a Kinky on me

Here are some Pics of the intrepid threesome

PS--Some dude in a boat next to ours asked if we minded that he light up a cigar because we were down wind of him--We laughed our butts off and showed him our huge stash in their carriers


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

nice, looks like lots of fun!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok this is crossing the line. I freaking love fishing. You are really having too much fun. Gawd I really wish I was out there on the water with you guys. I am so pumped, looks like Texas will have to follow this up with our own fishing herf. Damn I love flounder. Fishing and cigars. Too much....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great trip!!! If you have any room on your next trip please let me know I will be there!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man you guys had great weather to throw the bait out great looking fish.Way too many smiles going on out there.Beats working!thanks for the great pics


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

that is awsome, looks like a damn good time, will be doing alot of that this summer too!!..


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That's awesome guys! I love me some fishin! *


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks like you guys had a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing Harvey.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Those pics brought some tears to my eyes... there is NOTHING like heading out for some fishin' with great friends, great cigars on a sunny day in the summer. Seriously jealous of you Harvey, Jitz and EVP - seriously! 

CD


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

thats just good stuff right there!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Got to love fishing.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lots of fun there


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

I never tried fishing, mainly cause I'm scared of worms  But seems that smoking-fishing is a wonderful marriage, I must try!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Giacomo! They don't use worms... for deep see you use smaler fish! (for real!)

That looks great you guys! I can't wait to get back out on the water.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks Like a great time


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wonderful pics guys!! I would like to do this once!! One glitch!! After ten minutes, I seasick !!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Giacomo! They don't use worms... for deep see you use smaler fish! (for real!)
> 
> That looks great you guys! I can't wait to get back out on the water.


Really?! Oh god I missed something that can be very fun for years:sweat:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks like one awesome time!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Mmmmmm, smokes, fishing, ocean, ocean, ocean...


Looks like an awesome time there!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That looked like a fun day. Cigar's and fishing. Gotta love it.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, looks like yall had a great time. Makes me want to go fishing now after being at work for 10 minutes.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

what a great time we had it was the first ever nautical herf even though we didn't get any fluke it was still a great time the next time stogie you need to make a trip to NY and join us sofaman says in his post he's gonna and I'm gonna hold him to that


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time. We will be heading out on Lake Michigan this weekend to try for some Salmon and Lake Trout.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> Those pics brought some tears to my eyes... there is NOTHING like heading out for some fishin' with great friends, great cigars on a sunny day in the summer. Seriously jealous of you Harvey, Jitz and EVP - seriously!
> 
> CD


Exactly my thoughts. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

You guys look to be having a great time and this is why I enjoy this site. Being able to hook up with fellow B & SOTL is very cool. To top it off - out in a boat fishing love this guys--cool as shite. Who caught the most fish by the way?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Harvey should have thrown Pete and Joe overboard a kepted the stogies. :biggrin:
Thats a serious good time there.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Great weather, great smokes, great friends and great fishing....can't beat it! Even though I got sunburned and look like a lobster now, I wouldn't change a damn thing. 

Tobacmon, I think Joe landed the most fish. Harvey had the most hits....but they kept falling off the hook. Bluefish tend to do that though.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like fun, I haven't been fishing in a while makes me want to go though.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice... I havent fished in FOREVER. Not really since I was a kid. Looks like it was a great time!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Guys, The fluke will be in heavier in a couple more weeks. I was off the south tip of block island this past weekend. We picked up some nice stripers. But the fluke were scarce. Looks like you guys had the good times goin on. Nice choice of sticks.


----------



## cigardaddyo (Apr 6, 2008)

Let us know how they taste!!!! Jitzy, great shirt... surprised to see a longhorn shirt in the NE.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man i like youre guys style
thats a great lookin herf for sure


----------



## MarcAsh (Jun 15, 2008)

Small Flounders but the blue fish are pretty big, at least for down here in the south central region of the states.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

MarcAsh said:


> Small Flounders but the blue fish are pretty big, at least for down here in the south central region of the states.


Yeah....the fluke weren't biting that day. The blues were small for NY standards.....when they're little like that, we call them cocktail blues. They can get as big as some of the stipped bass we caught when you came up here.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

In the first pic, what is that fish in yer left hand??

I ran into one of those while skindiving off the coast of Maine one year. Run into one of them through seaweed in about 12 feet of water, it'll scare the $hit outta ya!!

Great pics, and I love Flounder pan fryed in butter...um...um...Good!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Looked like one hellava time! That rocks. 
Where I go fishing they don't allow cigar smoking. Seems GA has a law against smoking in grocery stores.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

smokem said:


> In the first pic, what is that fish in yer left hand??
> 
> I ran into one of those while skindiving off the coast of Maine one year. Run into one of them through seaweed in about 12 feet of water, it'll scare the $hit outta ya!!
> 
> Great pics, and I love Flounder pan fryed in butter...um...um...Good!!


That fish is a Sea Robin. They're pretty much bait theives as you can't eat them. Gotta be careful handling them too. If one of those spines gets you, you'll be taking a trip to the hospital while your hand swells to twice it's normal size. Best to avoid them in the water....nasty little buggers.


----------

